# Smoked Cream Cheese



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what can you do with 13 lbs of smoked cream cheese?
inquiring minds want to know

jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> what can you do with 13 lbs of smoked cream cheese?
> inquiring minds want to know
> 
> jack


Oh that's not all of it. Haha. 

Sell it.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks good did you use a cold smoke process? Or how did you do it I have never done cold smoking.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet that would make a bad arse version of wades tuna dip! What kinda smoker is that? And how are you controlling the temp? I've been wanting to try this!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I bet that would make a bad arse version of wades tuna dip! What kinda smoker is that? And how are you controlling the temp? I've been wanting to try this!


It's a Pitmaker Vault. The temp controls itself due to being so well insulated. It takes a lot to get this thing up to temp so we just light it up and let it run. Anything under 200' for about 2 hrs is good to go. 

And yes, ive used it in dips and also roll sushi with it. Or just straight up eat it on crackers.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That sounds like it would be good. What do you do after it is smoked ? do you vacuum seal and freeze it for whenever you need it ? I'm going to have to give that a try next time in a much smaller batch.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jcasey said:


> That sounds like it would be good. What do you do after it is smoked ? do you vacuum seal and freeze it for whenever you need it ? I'm going to have to give that a try next time in a much smaller batch.


No left overs. It's gone in a day or 2 but reckon you could freeze it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> It's a Pitmaker Vault. The temp controls itself due to being so well insulated. It takes a lot to get this thing up to temp so we just light it up and let it run. Anything under 200' for about 2 hrs is good to go.
> 
> And yes, ive used it in dips and also roll sushi with it. Or just straight up eat it on crackers.



Pitmaker makes one hell of a smoker! Hot damm ! Sell that smoked cream cheese to slippery mermaid and I'll be there to eat it that night! Cream cheese and sushi is the BOMB! But smoked cream cheese sushi genius!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Pitmaker makes one hell of a smoker! Hot damm ! Sell that smoked cream cheese to slippery mermaid and I'll be there to eat it that night! Cream cheese and sushi is the BOMB! But smoked cream cheese sushi genius!


If I have some cooked I'll take it with me to a sushi place and have them roll my rolls with it and let them keep the rest. I just about always use it when I roll sushi at home. Good stuff.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Half ta try it next time I do some dip! Too bad they don't do the jalapeno cream cheese in the blocks!!!


----------

